

Why Doesn't Anyone Pay Attention Anymore? - lzy
http://www.hastac.org/blogs/cathy-davidson/why-doesnt-anyone-pay-attention-anymore

======
markbernard
Why don't website operators think more of design? You need binocular vision to
read this article.

